# I've had a revelation!!



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

For those of you that have seen both the movie Amadeus and the cartoon Spongebob Squarepants.

Mozart=Spongebob
Sallieri=Squidward

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> For those of you that have seen both the movie Amadeus and the cartoon Spongebob Squarepants.
> 
> Mozart=Spongebob
> Sallieri=Squidward
> ...


Not to rain on your parade dude, but I thought this was a commonly made association? You got me all excited.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sorry, I'm rather cranky at the moment and I don't like spongebob...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hmm I guess it was a rather personal revelation lol


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Clavichorder, You really don't like Spongebob? Wow, I am really shocked by that revelation!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> hmm I guess it was a rather personal revelation lol


Are you implying that I am squidward, a character from the show spongebob? Oh, you are implying that I'm Salieri? That's okay then...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

samurai said:


> @ Clavichorder, You really don't like Spongebob? Wow, I am really shocked by that revelation!


The animation in that show and the whole vibe of it just creeps me out.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry it causes that much of an adverse reaction on your part.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Are you implying that I am squidward, a character from the show spongebob? Oh, you are implying that I'm Salieri? That's okay then...


hmm no...neither. I'm just saying that if it is a long made association, it was new to me, thus a personal revelation.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^Ah, I thought there was a subtle joke about my adverse reaction to spongebob going on implying that I was squidward. I see that was not the case :angel:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

@violadude, I apologize for raining on your parade. Normally I'm not so mean/snarky, I'm just having a bad day.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Maybe you wouldn't be in such a bad mood if you watched a better cartoon than SpongeBob, clavichorder...  Maybe something like Pinkie and the Brain? 

On the topic of the thread, I hadn't really made that connection. I'm not quite sure it works, either. The personalities fit, but SpongeBob doesn't write music or do any other art form.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> @violadude, I apologize for raining on your parade. Normally I'm not so mean/snarky, I'm just having a bad day.


Its cool dude.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Maybe you wouldn't be in such a bad mood if you watched a better cartoon than SpongeBob, clavichorder...  Maybe something like Pinkie and the Brain?
> 
> On the topic of the thread, I hadn't really made that connection. I'm not quite sure it works, either. The personalities fit, but SpongeBob doesn't write music or do any other art form.


He had an art form! He made bubble art! lol
and he also had:









IMAGINATION


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wasn't a study published very recently saying that kids who watch Spongebob Squarepants get cognitive problems?
I don't think Mozart causes cognitive problems.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Spongebob Mozart Squarepants


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i just... don't know... what to think of this...


----------

